# NORTHEAST GEORGIA HUNT CLUB!



## Wornout Trails (Feb 22, 2022)

2022 Membership available in QDM 170 acre Hunt Club.
(DEER, TURKEY, HOGS, YOTES)
PROPERTY IS LOCATED IN FRANKLIN COUNTY.
NO ALCOHOL, (Family Oriented)
Pin in Stand selection
1 work day
170 acres, Hardwood (no pines), Pasture, 3 Creeks...
Hunt deer, hogs, turkey, and small game after deer season.
2021 Dues: $1000. TOTAL MEMBERSHIP: 6
Please send private message if interested... THANKS, W.T.


----------



## ejcolsby (Feb 23, 2022)

Interested here 

rick lawson 9122233177
rlawsonsongs1@gmail.com


----------



## Sargent06 (Feb 24, 2022)

Wornout Trails said:


> 2022 Membership available in QDM 170 acre Hunt Club.
> (DEER, TURKEY, HOGS, YOTES)
> PROPERTY IS LOCATED IN FRANKLIN COUNTY.
> NO ALCOHOL, (Family Oriented)
> ...


Where at in Franklin county


----------



## radtkat (Feb 24, 2022)

Very much would like to join sent you a private message


----------



## Poppy1982 (Feb 25, 2022)

Wornout Trails said:


> 2022 Membership available in QDM 170 acre Hunt Club.
> (DEER, TURKEY, HOGS, YOTES)
> PROPERTY IS LOCATED IN FRANKLIN COUNTY.
> NO ALCOHOL, (Family Oriented)
> ...





Wornout Trails said:


> 2022 Membership available in QDM 170 acre Hunt Club.
> (DEER, TURKEY, HOGS, YOTES)
> PROPERTY IS LOCATED IN FRANKLIN COUNTY.
> NO ALCOHOL, (Family Oriented)
> ...


----------



## radtkat (Feb 28, 2022)

PM'd you the information you asked for


----------



## spiveyz39 (Mar 5, 2022)

Interested in turkey permission/membership only.
Willing to pay or trade hunts/experiences (deer, duck, dove, turkey, saltwater fishing nearshore and offshore, combos) in NC. Have 4,000 acres/7 properties. Please PM, thank you.


----------



## ROSWELLNATIVE (Mar 17, 2022)

PM Sent


----------



## glenn buckner (Apr 14, 2022)

Wornout Trails said:


> 2022 Membership available in QDM 170 acre Hunt Club.
> (DEER, TURKEY, HOGS, YOTES)
> PROPERTY IS LOCATED IN FRANKLIN COUNTY.
> NO ALCOHOL, (Family Oriented)
> ...


need 2 memberships for me and my hunting buddy.


----------



## ejcolsby (Apr 15, 2022)

like to come see this land today if possible


----------

